# I & D  of  hematoma of hand



## codedog (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there such a  CPT code for incision and drainage of a hematoma of hand ?Cant seem to find one . Any ideas ?


----------



## etenndixiechick (Jun 24, 2010)

Look at 10140 in the Integumentary system section.  I have used that in the past when certain anatomical areas do not have a specific CPT code listed.


----------



## codedog (Jun 24, 2010)

You know I thought of that , but this seems it was pretty deep,


----------

